# Help, car won't start



## elsmithfree (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey all, 

I've searched and searched, so now its time to post. I have a 97 sentra (auto) that won't start. It wouldn't crank at all, so the first thing I did was replace the battery. The connectors were shot, so I replaced the battery and got all new connectors. 

Nothing, EXCEPT a buzzing noise coming from the (standing in front of the car) back left (passenger side) of the engine bay (near the fire wall). Because it doesn't crank, I was going to replace the starter and see if that did it, but I wanted to know if anybody else has had a similar issue with a similar sound. I'm hoping it's not some weird electrical issue. 


Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Get a voltmeter and check your voltages at the battery before and when you have someone turn the key, also at the starter .
The new battery might not be charged up.


----------



## elsmithfree (Nov 13, 2007)

I checked, the battery is all good. I'm assuming the starter may be dead, I'm just posting to find out if there is something else in that area of the engine bay, a fuse, a switch whatever. That could go bad. I'd rather change that than deal with the starter. 

Rather, I don't want to replace the starter and then find out its a 5$ fuse somewhere. 

Anybody?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The starter is connected directly to the soliniod, so if you energize the soliniod the starter will have power.
there is a fuzable link to protect the car but if this fails you have no power to most of the car.
Check the FSM.
So the key switch, wiring and soliniod are suspect as well as the starter.
use that voltmeter to figure out where the problem is.
post your measurements and maybe we can help figure it out.


----------



## elsmithfree (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check the FSM and if that isn't it, I'll replace the starter.


----------



## elsmithfree (Nov 13, 2007)

No dice. Still no crank.

This part is buzzing. I can feel it buzzing, and it makes a buzzing sound. Does anybody know what is and why it would cause the car not to start? or power not to get to the starter?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Buzzing or clicking usually is low voltage. 
please measure and post the numbers for battery with everything off, turn on and turn on headlights, measure again, and finally when the key is held to crank.
Other wise I have no idea what is going on. You may be hearing and feeling the solenoid chattering.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Make sure to check your fuses for your fuel pump. Mine did this once while I had the car jacked up in the front for a while and it didn't turn over. Come to find out I blew the fuse.

Also, do you have power to everything... mean windows, dash light... ETC?


----------



## Expando1 (Dec 14, 2005)

General fuse check...check that your wipers, headlights, signal lights, etc are working
If they are, it's unlikely to be a fuse issue

Fuel Pump...when you turn the ignition to 'Acc' (i.e. dash lights on), you will hear a buzzing coming from the fuel tank area that goes on for a few seconds then stops; if you hear that you know the fuel pump is working at least

Starter...best to measure the voltages as advised earlier to save potential misadventures down the road and costly unnecessary parts replacement. But if you're going to hedge your bet and replace one part, it's likely the starter motor. It's located exactly where you're hearing the buzzing (though it's normally a clicking). Follow the cable from the postive terminal of your battery and it will lead you directly to the starter. You can get under the car and tap on it with a wrench or a hammer at the base (where attached to engine mount) then give it a shot to see if it starts. sometimes the pin that pushes it forward to engage the flywheel gets stuck.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

elsmithfree said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've searched and searched, so now its time to post. I have a 97 sentra (auto) that won't start. It wouldn't crank at all, so the first thing I did was replace the battery. The connectors were shot, so I replaced the battery and got all new connectors.
> 
> ...


There are two fuses for the starting system; a 10A and a 30A; insure that they are OK; if OK, then check the small wire at the starter solenoid for 12V when the key is in start position. If there is 12V, then the solenoid is bad. If there is no voltage, then the theft warning relay could be bad or the inhibitor relay or the inhibitor switch is bad. Inspect the harness connectors at those components for tightness and oxidation on the pins.


----------

